# Kauai - room request and must-sees/must-dos



## CatLovers (Mar 1, 2008)

Just over a week away (Mar 11-25) to our first trip to Kauai  .  Staying in a one-bedroom ocean-view at Shell's Kauai Coast Resort at the Beach Boy.  Am I right in that the buildings are three floors?  Are there elevators?  Any advice as to which unit to request when I call?

Been reading Kauai Revealed from cover to cover and other threads on TUG.  Any last minute advice as to must-sees and must-dos?


----------



## EAM (Mar 2, 2008)

IMHO, these were our best experiences on Kauai:

Cruise to Na Pali on the boat of the Unusually Friendly Organization (Na Pali Catarmaran?) that sails from the Hanalei bay area.  We went snorkeling and saw some beautiful sea turtles and fish.  

All of the National Tropical Botanical Gardens

Waimea Canyon

Grove Farm Plantation

The beach near the Marriott at Lihue and dinner at Duke's

Liliko'i pie

Listening to the woman who was singing at the hotel on the south side of the island where we went for a luau (she was not part of the luau entertainment).  The luau was disappointing.  We should have stayed and listened to her all evening rather than go to the luau.

But these are just my opinions. I think our son (about 12 at the time) would say that his favorite activities were surfing or watching the chickens.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 2, 2008)

There is a ride caled Fuming the Ditch or something like that -- where you ride in a kayak with a leader thru the old water channels the Chinese used many years ago.  Very unique and the water is only waist deep and safe.

Have a Hawaiian breakfast at Ono's in Kapaa.  This is banana and nut pancakes with homemade coconut syrup, yummy and reasonable! It is next to Pono Kai timeshare.

Go see Wyland's art gallery in Kapaa -- gorgeous works of art and one of his huge drawings are on one of the buildings.  We actually saw him do it years ago.


----------



## danb (Mar 2, 2008)

*Thing to do on Kauai*

We spent two weeks on Kauai last summer and had a great time: Some of the things we did that we enjoye were the Kayak Zip lining in Prineville and the Lumahuli Botanical garden. Th sights at the garden are breathtaking. 
The zip line Kayaking were also great. 
Our second week in Wiamea we Kayaked and Hiked to secret falls. Had a lot of fun. 
Also did the Napili Sunset Catamaran trip. Had a great time but some people had trouble with seasickness. 
This was our second trip to Kauai so we already did some of the other activities. the Wiamea anyon trip was great also.
Have a great time.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 2, 2008)

You must get a snowcone with macadamia nut icecream ...ugh the best thing we ever tasted.  We went to this place right accross the street from the beach.  We also loved the ATV, falls tour which included lunch, and an awesome tour.


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 3, 2008)

EAM said:


> Cruise to Na Pali on the boat of the Unusually Friendly Organization (Na Pali Catarmaran?) that sails from the Hanalei bay area.  We went snorkeling and saw some beautiful sea turtles and fish.



This is great company but they dry dock the boat this time of year due to wave action.  I agree that seeing the Na Pali Coast by boat is a great idea, but this time of year you will need to select a company that leaves via Port Allen.-I also like the Na Pali Coast by helicopter-see past posts on  helicopters, and the many warnings from those who don't.

Wiamea Canyon is a must see.  Go early in the day for the best views.

If you like adventure the Princeville zipline is our favorite activity, next to the bountiful hiking.

See the birds at the Kilauea lighthouse.  We have never been to Kauai at this time of year, but you might be able to see a whale if they are passing by.

Visit the gardens at the Hindu monestary.  Breathtaking views, and seeing a temple being carved by hand is very interesting.  www.himalayanacademy.com

Don't forget to relax and enjoy the beauty of the island, since we all know you will be back.


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 3, 2008)

*Ke'e Beach, Queens Bath, Waimea Canyon*

These are among the most magical places of this magical island.  You can't go wrong wherever you go.  It's one beautiful beach or view after another.  Enjoy!


----------



## dmharris (Mar 3, 2008)

Spend some time doing nothing but drinking in the beauty of the island, anywhere you go.  Use all your senses.  It's really these simple things that made the island of Kauai an enchanted place for us.


----------



## iceeu2 (Mar 4, 2008)

You are staying where one of my favorite restaurants is.  Hukilau Lanai...Enjoy the beautiful garden isle


----------



## voyager1 (Mar 5, 2008)

The units are absolutely beautiful.  There are no elevators, so that should be a consideration if you don't like hauling luggage up lots of stairs.  Most of the best view units go to owners, but we enjoyed our unit on the top floor facing the large vacant property to the north of the resort.  

The only other consideration will be whether you choose to be closer to the facilities or to the ocean.  The buildings are very long strip-style extending from the registration area to the beach.  The other thing we liked about our north facing location was that it was a close walk to the parking lot.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 5, 2008)

Makewehi Cliffs hike.

This is a simply wonderful and quite easy hike.

Go to the Diamond Resorts Point at Poipu Resort.  As you come in the driveway turn left to access the public parking lots on that side of the resort.  After you go past the last building turn right to go toward the ocean, and park as close to the ocean as you can.

At the end of the parking lot in front of you there will be a paved footpath.  To the right the footpath will follow the shoreline in front of the Point at Poipu Resort.  To the left you will see Shipwreck Beach and the Hyatt Resort; there's a path that will take you that direction.  The far side of Shipwreck Beach will be marked by a cliff about 50 feet high - that's where you want to go.  But before you head that direction go straight ahead, toward the water.  That stretch of rocks right in front of you is prime sea turtle area.  There are almost always turtles in that area or further to your right along the rocks in front of the Poipu Point Resort.  I have never failed to see sea turtles in the water near the Poipu Point Resort, and we are there about three out of every four years.  You can also enjoy the waves crashing into the rocks.

After you've seen the turtles, head to your left across Shipwreck Beach.  If you like, wander through the loverly grounds and pools at the Hyatt. When you reach the far end of Shipwreck Beach look for one of the footpaths that climbs the cliff and hike to the top.  When you reach the top you'll get some great views of the ocean.

From the top of the cliff there are various trails that go along the cliffs, following the coastline.  As you walk you will get gorgeous views of little coves, waves crashing on the rocks, the Poipu Golf Course, the mountains.  You can keep going as far as you like; just remember that you do need to double back to return to your car.

When hiking that area, going in one direction I usually first follow paths that are on the face of the cliffs, closest to the ocean.  On my return I pick trails that travel along the crest of the cliffs.  The views are so different that it's not like doubling back at all - it's like being on two different trails.

The Makewehi Trails are not technical or difficult at all.  Tennis or walking shoes are fine.  There aren't any big grades or steep hills. Children will not find the trails taxing, though you absolutely need to keep close watch on them; the cliffs can be dangerous if a person were to fall.

I first hiked the Makewehi three years ago.  Now that is probably my favorite part of the island.  Bring a camera and plan it so you head back to your car in the late afternoon, as the sun is starting to get low on the horizon; you should get some great pics.  Bring a picnic lunch in a backpack and have a wonderful picnic lunch on one of the isolated beaches you can hike to, or from a cliff that gives you a wonderful view of waves crashing.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 5, 2008)

I second Steve's description.  I think he posted a wonderful shot of the coast from the cliffs toward the south-east shore a few months ago that I have now as background on my desktop.  The walk is about a mile then there is another mile or so along three or more beaches, then another absolutely beautiful cliff walk for about a half mile.

You can drive to the middle point by continuing on the unimproved, moon landscape type, dirt road for a mile or more after the Hyatt.

You can also arrange to take a horseback ride on the cliffs and slightly inland from the beaches.


----------



## mepiccolo (Mar 5, 2008)

We prefer the first floor because we have small children and you walk right out to the "front yard" area and the view is fabulous from the first floor.  The only downfall is you do occasionally hear the people above you (not alot if you have the window open because you are so close to the water the waves is what you hear 95% of the time.  We haven't stayed on the 2nd or 3rd floor but the decks seem rather small to us and then you would have the metal bars to look through if you are sitting down in your unit whereas on the first floor there is nothing obstructing your view.  You must eat at the restaurant on site-it is the best food we have ever eaten anywhere.  A must see is Hanalei Bay and a sunset dinner at Hanalei Bay Cafe (request to eat on the patio).  The view there is heavenly.  Also, since you are staying at the Beach Boy, take a short 5 minute walk down the beach to Al and Don's restaurant on the water for breakfast.  Very convenient and pretty good food, fair price.  Just beware they close at 8:30 a.m.!  You are going to love the BeachBoy!


----------



## mepiccolo (Mar 5, 2008)

I forgot to mention we like to request the Blue Hawaiian building which is the middle building near the pool area.  But we've also been on the building at the right end of the resort (facing the resort from the beach) and the view of the ocean was probably better than the Blue Hawaiian building.  It did seem like more people walked in front of the building there though (from other resorts).  One thing that was annoying being on that end of the resort is that we noticed people leaving the Beach Boy's jacuzzi (which is really nice, right by the water) and heading back to their units at OTHER resorts.  I wish the Beach Boy would be a little more vigilent about that because one of the things we really like about the Beach Boy is that it wasn't crowded - having all those other "intruders" meant the jacuzzi was almost never vacant and took away from the exclusivity/quietness of the Beach Boy.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Mar 5, 2008)

Tiger-
With whom do you arrange a horseback ride at the cliffs?  That sounds fun.  Do you know of any other good horseback rides on Kauai?  It will be our second trip this summer.

Thanks.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's a photo album with some Makewehi Cliff photos


----------



## Tiger (Mar 5, 2008)

For horseback riding along the cliffs and beaches it's CJM country stables 
742-6096 see the web site


----------



## Tiger (Mar 5, 2008)

Once again, wonderful shots steve!

Only 15 days till we're back on Kauai.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 5, 2008)

Tiger said:


> Once again, wonderful shots steve!
> 
> Only 15 days till we're back on Kauai.



Thanks Tiger.  I've done many of the similar coastline hikes on the north side of the island, but the Makewehi Cliffs and Polihale are my favorite "easy" coastline hikes.  After those two, my next favorite would be the first leg of the Kalalau.  But the Kalalau is certainly not an "easy" hike


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 5, 2008)

I haven't done horseback rides; I don't like doing things as part of a group or guided activity because I like to set my own pace and do things that are only appealing to me.  If I'm taking photos I don't want to be hurried. If I need the sun to come out from behind a cloud to get the shot I want. I want to be able to wait.

So I'm not a good group traveler.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 18, 2008)

*Question: Zipline for couple in their 70s !!!???*

Ok, so we are trying to check off our Bucket List (Jack Nicholas movie) 

We recently did a Sea Trek in Aruba where we went 20 feet down in a wetsuit to walk around and see fish.

Now we are wondering if the Kauai Zipline is too rough for us oldsters?  I am most concerned with the 'landing' part.  Do you bang into the place where you get off, if you are not well coordinated 

Does it take dexterity to control as you zip along?  Any help in us making the decision to do it is most welcome.  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 19, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Now we are wondering if the Kauai Zipline is too rough for us oldsters?  I am most concerned with the 'landing' part.  Do you bang into the place where you get off, if you are not well coordinated
> 
> Does it take dexterity to control as you zip along?  Any help in us making the decision to do it is most welcome.  Thanks in advance!!!



As long as you are in reasonable shape, I think you can do it.  There are ramps when you land, and they teach you to run on the ramp as you land.  Interestingly enough, it's actually easier to come in backwards and run backwards up the ramp.  

I am 42, not in the best physical shape, and I have a weak knee, but I had no trouble at all.  I highly recommend the Zip and Dip tour put on by Princeville Ranch Adventures (www.adventureskauai.com).  We did this last Saturday (March 15).  The tour guides are exceptional.  If they know that you have a specific problem (they ask at the beginning), then they adjust for it.  I know that our guide talked about someone who had a hip replaced who zipped with them.  You do eight ziplines and the first one is very easy to learn the technique.  People took anywhere from one to four zips to master it, but everyone "almost got it" on the first try.

The only dexterity it takes is with your right hand.  You have to turn it one way or another to face the direction you want, but again, they teach you all this, and are very good-natured about those of us who take longer to learn.

Overall, I highly recommend this.  I was a big chicken about going, and I am so glad I did it.  GO FOR IT!  Gotta check things off the Bucket List!


----------



## Mimi (Mar 20, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> There is a ride caled Fuming the Ditch or something like that -- where you ride in a kayak with a leader thru the old water channels the Chinese used many years ago.  Very unique and the water is only waist deep and safe.



Fluming the Ditch is no longer an option. The earthquake in Hawaii affected it's basic structure.


----------

